# Heavy Throttle Performance, and wheels



## enigmasigaba (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, I am finally getting close to the point where I can do the swap I want, and I am trying to do as much research as possible in order to do it right. I'm willing to pay for a quality setup. That being said, I've heard a lot of good things about heavy throttle performance, and am wondering if you all would agree that buying from them is a good idea, or if you'd recommend against it. 

I am looking at getting the following parts from them in a package to complement the actual SR motor for $1500:

* Autometer Phantom Mechanical Boost Gauge Kit 
* Autometer Phantom Electric Oil Pressure Gauge Kit with sensor 
* Autometer Dual Gauge pillar pod 
* Stainless Steel line with block adapter for oil pressure gauge install 
* EZ Install Heater Hose Kit 
* EZ Install Radiator Hose Kit 
* Gates Alternator & Power Steering Belts 
* AIV hole plug (S13 only) 
* Walbro 255 lph Fuel pump with complete install kit 
* OEM Nissan Oil Filter 
* FRAM Z32 Fuel Filter 
* NGK V-Power BKR Spark Plugs 
* Permacool or Zirgo Electric Fan - minimum 2200 cfm 
* Adjustable Electric Fan Thermostat with EZ surface mount sensor 
* Generic Chrome Mesh / Blue Foam Intake Air Filter 
* SR MAFS Adapter for intake filter 
* Resonator style 3" Test Pipe with Gaskets and hardware 
* Generic Stainless Steel 3" Downpipe with HW & Gaskets 
* ACT HDSS Street Disk Clutch Kit with Tool, TO Bearing & Pilot Bushing 
* Megan Racing Large Front Mount Intercooler Core with Polished End Tanks 
* Aluminum FMIC Piping Kit with All Required couplings and Clamps 
* Aluminum Block off Plug for Lower Hot Pipe Recirculator Hole 
* 2" Aluminum Hot Pipe 
* HKS SSQV Blow Off Valve Kit 
* Aluminum HKS BOV flange (must be welded on)

I have only ever done work on the KA motor (changed the head gasket, entire engine, and some exhaust work) and I don't know a whole lot about turbos. I have a few questions about this package that I'd rather ask you guys than someone trying to sell me the parts in order to get a second opinion. Are all those parts needed to do the job right? What is the "resonator style 
3" test pipe", and "generic stainless steel 3" downpipe"? Does running a BOV with a MAF cause the engine to run rich when I let off the throttle?

That does it for my questions on the engine accessories. Now on to wheels.

I am looking at getting the sportmax 006(BWT: Sport Max Type 006 (Black w/ Machined Lip) - Wheels, Rims). 

I want to get 17x8 in the front and 17x9 in the back, and I don't want them to stick out wider than the body. The offset is 35, would these stick out, or rub on the wheel well when I turn the wheels? I am looking to get H&R coilovers as well...how can I avoid having my wheels lean in or out (I can't remember what this is called) and wear incorrectly? One final question. The sportmax 006 only come in black, and I'd like chrome. A friend mention powder coating the wheels, but he could really explain what that is. What is powder coating, and would it last?

Thanks for any help you can offer. I am ultimately trying to do a nice, solid build and avoid "rice" as much as possible.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i can vouch for heavy throttle. they are a great company and very easy to work with. i've dealt with them before and wouldn't hesitate to do so again.


----------



## enigmasigaba (Sep 30, 2008)

correction to the powder coating question. My friend couldn't** explain what it was. What is it and will it last?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

enigmasigaba said:


> correction to the powder coating question. My friend couldn't** explain what it was. What is it and will it last?


its an electrically charged powder(of your color choice) that stick to the metal part that you want to powder coat. when the powder is on the part. they put part in an oven and the powder bonds to the metal. and comes out very shinny and pretty. powder coating is a lot togher than paint and more scratch resistant. looks very clean.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Heavy Throttle is a good place to do business with. They are very helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## enigmasigaba (Sep 30, 2008)

enigmasigaba said:


> Are all those parts needed to do the job right? What is the "resonator style
> 3" test pipe", and "generic stainless steel 3" downpipe"? Does running a BOV with a MAF cause the engine to run rich when I let off the throttle?
> 
> 
> I want to get 17x8 in the front and 17x9 in the back, and I don't want them to stick out wider than the body. The offset is 35, would these stick out, or rub on the wheel well when I turn the wheels? I am looking to get H&R coilovers as well...how can I avoid having my wheels lean in or out (I can't remember what this is called) and wear incorrectly?


Thanks for the tips so far. Any help with the above questions would be great too.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

hate to tell everyone, but as of october 1st, 2008, heavy throttle has shut down. phase2motortrend bought them out. even though P2M is another very reputable company, who i can also vouch for, i hate seeing companies that have been around for so long go out like this. here's HT site stating their closing: Heavy Throttle


----------



## enigmasigaba (Sep 30, 2008)

*Blown Engine*

Well my timeline has moved up. I was driving around the other day, and the car just quit running. I noticed a big hole (about 2") on the top of my radiator where the hot water comes out of the engine and into the radiator, and the rear three spark plug wires had popped out of their sockets. Turns out compression gases had gotten into the cooling system and blown out the hole in the radiator. When the car is running, you can actually see fumes coming out that hole in the radiator. So essentially, my engine is blown and I'm going to put in the SR sooner than I thought (I've had it with the KA, this is the second KA engine I've been through. The first one had a cracked cylinder. I don't even race, so I don't know how it happens.) 

Now that heavythrottle shut down, does anyone know of any other reputable places to get an SR? I was looking at tokyomotorimports.com up in Quebec and wondering if anyone has heard of them. They look pretty good to me, but I wanted to get some second opinions. Thanks!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

enigmasigaba said:


> Well my timeline has moved up. I was driving around the other day, and the car just quit running. I noticed a big hole (about 2") on the top of my radiator where the hot water comes out of the engine and into the radiator, and the rear three spark plug wires had popped out of their sockets. Turns out compression gases had gotten into the cooling system and blown out the hole in the radiator. When the car is running, you can actually see fumes coming out that hole in the radiator. So essentially, my engine is blown and I'm going to put in the SR sooner than I thought (I've had it with the KA, this is the second KA engine I've been through. The first one had a cracked cylinder. I don't even race, so I don't know how it happens.)
> 
> Now that heavythrottle shut down, does anyone know of any other reputable places to get an SR? I was looking at tokyomotorimports.com up in Quebec and wondering if anyone has heard of them. They look pretty good to me, but I wanted to get some second opinions. Thanks!


i got my motor from noyan usa. in manassas va, i went in persone and hand picked my front clip. id give them a call


----------

